# Kindle app update today - 12 Oct



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Now you can toggle between one and two column display in landscape mode.   

Mike


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

jmiked said:


> Now you can toggle between one and two column display in landscape mode.
> 
> Mike


Now I'll update!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I thought you'd like that.  

Mike


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Hallelujah!  Bet they got a ton of complaints on that "feature".

Betsy will be happy!


----------



## Chris Hallbeck (Sep 25, 2010)

Oh nice. I really like the 2 page landscape that iBooks does and really missed it in the Kindle app.


----------

